# 'Do you remember "fender skirts" and other words that quietly disappear?



## Meanderer (Jun 1, 2014)

I came across this phrase yesterday "FENDER SKIRTS" A term I haven't heard in a long time and thinking about "fender skirts" started me thinking about other words that quietly disappear from our language with hardly a notice like "curb feelers"
*
tp://www.cathye.com/fenderskirts.htm







*


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 1, 2014)

Oh wow, yes, I had forgotten about these too!  Let's see if I can think of something?? Thinking, I'm thinking, LOL!!

How about T-bird?  I never hear that anymore?  Oh yeah, thought of another, but really before my time, but heard my grandmother use the term "thunder mug" LOLLLLL!!


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 1, 2014)

I remember hearing Hemmy engines a lot,  when my husband was working on his Barracudas,  and other assorted hobby project cars.  .. the V8s in Chrysler cars.  
And he had a studebaker with a 'bullet nose'. (I think)   I can't remember all the car part lingo used back in the 50's and 60's.  It had it's own language.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 1, 2014)

Oh yeah, true Bonnie, that reminds me of "Goat" the GTO?  Also Tranny, don't hear that anymore for Transmission  How about ciggy-butt, LOL!  We used to use that when I was a smoker back in early 20s, LOL!  Oh yeah, and the "passion pit" LOLLLLLLL!!  What did we call the place where we would drive up to and make out with our boyfriends?  Can't think of it now, LOL!


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 1, 2014)

nwlady said:


> What did we call the place where we would drive up to and make out with our boyfriends?  Can't think of it now, LOL!


 .. you didn't live near Mulholland Drive did you?. ..  
We took our "souped up" cars to the ole drive-in theatre in the country.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 1, 2014)

No, grew up in and around Roseburg.  We had passion-pits (4 in the area, all gone, that I know of) sad.  Lover's Lane?  Is that where we went to neck, LOL!!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 1, 2014)

If you click on the link you will see:

*"steering knobs."
"Continental kits" 
"emergency brakes"
...and more.
**​
HAVE FUN ... RE  MEMMMMMMMM  BERRRRRRRRRRR
*


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 1, 2014)

OMGosh, I remember the steering knobs!!!!!!! How cool were those, LOL!!  Thanks Meanderer

Oh, oh!! Got another, "drag the gut", LOLLLLLLL!  We used to say that when we cruised our "big" street, and parked, sat out on the hoods, or pickup beds, and gawked at boys


----------



## Phantom (Jun 2, 2014)

*Shaggin Wagon*.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 2, 2014)

Widies (cit rim in half Weld extra strip of metal all round ........Not quite legal though

Lowering Blocks


----------



## Pappy (Jun 2, 2014)

Steering knobs. We called them suicide knobs. Sometimes they would get caught in your shirt sleeve and you were in big trouble. They did come out with the kind that folded out of the way.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 2, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Steering knobs. We called them suicide knobs. Sometimes they would get caught in your shirt sleeve and you were in big trouble. They did come out with the kind that folded out of the way.



As teens we used them to steer our bikes.  Called them "Cowboy knobs".


----------



## Phantom (Jun 2, 2014)

Still used on some forklifts


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 2, 2014)

LOL, this is turning into a car thread, it's all you guys fault, but now I gotta add this.  I had a 66 Buick Skylark Gran Sport for I think 17 years, it turned classic while I owned it  It had the Wildcat Engine, loved it.  This photo is just before I sold it, what a dweeb, wished I'd never let it go.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 2, 2014)

Cassette Players (early90's?)


----------



## Phantom (Jun 2, 2014)

My car has radio/ cassette and it is 1999

Have got 6 stack cd player to put in but have not got round to installing yet


----------



## koala (Jun 10, 2014)

What about in the 50s when cars did not have
 a radio, sterio. c.d.player, seat belts,airbags, indicators,carpet on floor,no rev counter. no trip metre,

But they had 
a spare wheel, a jack,fuel filter you could wash out, air filter had oil to clean out and replace,no anti pollution,


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 10, 2014)

Yeah, but they had ashtrays & ciggie lighters!


----------



## koala (Jun 10, 2014)

Lucky ciggie those days are gone


----------



## Bettyann (Jun 10, 2014)

Well, 'running boards' pretty well goes along with 'fender skirts' !


----------



## koala (Jun 10, 2014)

Running boards are back in again now and are on most troublemaker 4x4


----------



## i_am_Lois (Jun 10, 2014)

I miss wing windows.

View attachment 7509


----------



## koala (Jun 10, 2014)

yes wing windows...I had one broken on the drivers side by a stone once many years ago on the old FB Holden and it sounded like a bullet


----------



## Pappy (Jun 11, 2014)

How about vacuum windshield wipers. Every time you stepped on the gas hard, or went up hill, they would almost stop.
Dimmer switch on the floorboard would freeze in one position on cold winter days.


----------

